# Fixing Manning Shortages



## Radop (24 Feb 2005)

I think we need a combination of the above especially the better pension, better equipment and better thoughtout exercises.  I think the average soldier wants to feel challenged.  By spending more on exercises and doing realistic training that tests our people and presents real problems that they will encounter will give us more rounded soldiers who will know more and be willing to use it.  I think they should start increasing the pension by number of tours as well.  Give a bonus for those who serve their country in harms way or at least for being away from family and friends for perlonged periods of time.  Solve the problems we present about our military.  We have made some suggestions of TCCCS now lets see them force GDC to do something about it not force us to adapt to ill working systems.

My rant for the evening.


----------



## CH1 (24 Feb 2005)

The PM has made a small step, but the funding increase in my worthless opinion should be 13 B $ / yr.
  Gen. Hillier has also made a good step by challenging his handlers, ( didn't realise he had it in him!).
  Now if they can fix the short comings in the system & eqt, that would really raise my grey eye brows.
  They have to take the blinders off & re-think the Trg syllabus, to bring up the quality factor.
  We have a military with really good people, give them the tools so they not only shine but dazzle!


----------



## KaptKain (25 Feb 2005)

Hopefully we wills ee the funding increases ASAP.
Then we will know if it was PR stint or things really looking good for the future of the CF.


----------



## Radop (25 Feb 2005)

That 13 bil is almost doubles our budget though.


----------



## Inf Sig (7 Mar 2005)

How about being able to go out and utilize our expertise and train in the training area more than once every blue moon?  We are so over tasked with paperwork, and with jobs not related to our work, that we do not have any time to scratch our rears!  What about being trained on a new equipment about 1-6 mths before it is implemented, rather that 2 yrs before?  Now adays we have neither the time, money, nor troops to go out and properly train on all equipment we hold. Even though we are from different units, I pretty sure this sounds like the unit you are at. Its a good thing we are able to multi-task - that is our full time job!


----------



## Radop (7 Mar 2005)

Well said, I think I have brought this up only about 20 times here in the regiment.  Unfortunately, it is going to get worse before it gets better.  We now have to give FRS to do inmarsat training 45 days in advance.  We ussually do testing on systems at least monthly if not weekly such as with my det which is on 12 hrs notice to move.  I know in an infantry battalion it is not a big thing for RFC and RFS but with us it is essensial.  This will make trg almost impossible or at least declairing OPRED will be difficult if not inaccurate.


----------

